Ask HN: What should one do if they’re put on a performance improvement plan? - The_Workplace
======
patio11
Begin looking for work. Thomas has articulated this well on HN in several
places, including here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14705531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14705531)

------
CyberFonic
It is hard to remain cool headed and rational about it. But at least try, or
get a third person to give you some candid feedback.

If the PIP is merely a form of being soft-fired, then give it a token effort
and seriously look for a new job.

If there really is room for improvement on your part in some specific area,
then why not work to the program and see if you can make an improvement? I
would still start looking for new work as a plan B.

------
gboone
If you want to keep the job, follow the plan.

I had a client who was put on a plan and they hoped he would quit. He was
irked but he stayed. The manager eventually quit.

------
sethammons
It really depends on the manager and the org. I've seen two or three folks put
on a pip, strive to do better, and stay, becoming great contributors. I've
also seen cases where they were set up to fail and the pip was just a cya for
the org to justify the firing. It usually leans towards a firing or a
"managing out."

------
xkcd-sucks
Document and record anythi that could be relevant to future lawsuits. Warm up
your old contacts. You _will_ be fired. Don't get stressed.

------
downrightmike
Save some more money if you see it coming like this.

